# Kid's Movies



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm sure many of our children will be home all summer and we all need tolerable kids movies top watch with them.

Wreck it Ralph was pretty great. I watched it twice, the first time I wasn't really paying attention so I went back and watched it again.

What else is there to watch?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

The Polar Express is a favorite at my house. Also, Cars, Cars 2, all of the Toy Story movies, and How to Train a Dragon. I don't mind watching these or any of the classic Disney Princess movies, but I'm not very picky!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

The Lorax was a great family movie. I laughed as much as my kids did!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I want to see Brave lol My kids are only into movies and TV in the winter mostly. Its hard to keep them inside during the summer.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

The classic disney movies are fairly tolerable.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I loved monsters inc! Hotel Transylvania was decent. My oldest loves tangled.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My kids are older now, but some faves were The Sandlot (original only), Milo and Otis, Toothless, The Goonies, Honey I Shrunk the Kids, Babe, Galaxy Quest, Muppet Treasure Island (a personal favorite), National Treasure, StarGate, Fifth Element, Indiana Jones, The original Star Wars Trilogy (why watch the crap when you can have the real ones??) Jurassic Park, Timeline, (great to start a discussion movies on science ethics!!) SpaceBalls (age appropriate of course), Ferris Bueller, Spaced Invaders, The Princess Bride, Homeward Bound one and two, Cinderella, the musical one. My daughter always loved that one, Batteries Not Included, Back to the Future, The Muppet Movie, Casper, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, the old one and the new one. Wizard of Oz, James and the Giant Peach, Matilda (can't forget that one!! LOVE that one), the original Superman, The Never Ending Story, Innerspace, E.T., Close Encounters, Mom and Dad Save the World (I still can't hear the name "Todd" without giggling), The Black Stallion, one and two, my kids liked Spy Kids, I didn't, Look Whos Talking, Beatlejuice, Edward Scissorhands, The original Annie, Mr. Beans' movies and the TV show, Baby's Day Out, Short Circuit, Dennis the Menace.

I'm sure there are tons more, we were always big movie watchers. We stopped animated Disney movies around the Pocahontas/Mulan era. I was forced to watch a modern one at a relatives house. Wow, I would have never gotten my kids to watch some of that crap. 

My daughter LOVED all the Goosebumps shows, around third or fourth grade-ish.

Oh, and no matter how old you are.....MATILDA. It's one that I still watch, all by myself!!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> .......Milo and Otis.....


I read about animals being abused in that movie when I looked it up... 0.O


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I just found out Milo and Otis is a Japanese movie. Didn't know that. 

I saw Brave last night, it's a little slow but it was watchable.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Austin said:


> I just found out Milo and Otis is a Japanese movie. Didn't know that.
> 
> I saw Brave last night, it's a little slow but it was watchable.


There was an American remake...


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

The iron giant. Excellent animated movie.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

jen3910 said:


> The iron giant. Excellent animated movie.


*nods in agreement*


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I liked Treasure Planet. It's a good take on Treasure Island.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

The princess bride and the labyrinth will always be my two favorite movies of all time!


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

Old yeller Swiss family Robinson


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> The princess bride and the labyrinth will always be my two favorite movies of all time!


My kid can't sit through Princess Bride and I'm not sure why.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

The Secret of NIMH is pretty good and is probably something a lot of us grew up with.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

Second Hand Lion is a great movie for kids and adults. We watched it several times.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Forgot about Secondhand Lions! That was a great one!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Muppet Treasure Island! My boys are in their 20s and it's still their favorite movie of all time and they watch it every time it comes on TV. They can say every line and sing every song. 

So can I! 

Best kid's movie..ever. 

The Buttercream Gang movies are good ones, if you can find them.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

We all like the Ice Age movies, Over the Hedge, Despicable Me, Pirates of the Caribbean (if the kids are old enough?), Finding Nemo, Alice in Wonderland, Horton Hears a Who?, Narnia (The Lion, The Witch & the Wardrobe), Flushed Away, Hoodwinked (my daughter loves it, me not so much), How to Train your Dragon, and Shrek....to name a few.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

There's also Chicken Run and Chicken Little. How could we have missed those?!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Megamind is great. Watched it again yesterday.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

My little girl loves Planet 51 and Space Chimps.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Mama Mia!

Good movie!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it appropriate for kids? One of my Dad's ex-wives seemed to like it a lot but I never saw it.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

As a young kid movie, I think a few of these would be better (because mama Mia is 12 and up, more for teens all reviews say...  )
Finding nemo, Winnie the Pooh, Rise of the Guardians (was ok).


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I still need to see Rise of the Guardians. Seems like it was pretty good.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

And if you can go to the theaters despicable me 2 is awesome!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I was thinking about taking my Daughter to it. It's in 3d right?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I want to go see despicable me 2 more than my 5 year old does!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Austin said:


> I was thinking about taking my Daughter to it. It's in 3d right?


Yep! It's in 3D!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> I want to go see despicable me 2 more than my 5 year old does!


I felt that way about Megamind.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I know we all still have kids at home, so what have you guys been watching?


----------

